

Analyzing the constitutional foundation for U.S. patents and copyrights - grellas
http://ipwatchdog.com/2011/05/04/patents-copyrights-and-the-constitution-perfect-together/id=16769/

======
bediger
Warning: article is essentially legalese by Gene Quinn, a lawyer who's what
you might want to call an "Intellectual Property Maximalist".

Quinn bases his arguments on a totally legal view of things, divorced from
empirical or moral or ethical concerns. Naturally, he comes to some odd
conclusions.

